

John McAfee in surprise rant over Google and privacy - richardwigley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28721480

======
richardwigley
Notorious computer security pioneer John McAfee has used a surprise appearance
at a hacking conference to warn of threats against "freedom" thanks to privacy
issues with technology.

Speaking at Def Con in Las Vegas, Mr McAfee called on hackers to "make a
stand" against companies that seek highly personal information.

He blamed laziness for the spread of apps and websites that gleam information
from users.

"We'd rather be safe, secure and comfortable than actually live," he said.

In 2012 Mr McAfee was accused of murdering his neighbour while living in
Belize. He fled the country soon after and denies the charges.

